# Roxio v Nero



## Startreker (Jul 23, 2002)

HI There

I have a laptop that came with Roxio Easy CD Creater 10LJ pre-installed and i wanted to create create DVD's from some AVI Videos that i have on my hard drive.

I used to use Nero Vision on my old pc with Nero installed and had no problems with that installed alone.

I want to install Nero (bought last year) on my laptop but not sure if it will conflict with Roxio.

I use Roxio at the moment to make Data DVD's as backup etc. 

I do not want to uninstall Roxio as i do not have a copy of it as it came pre-installed and if something goes wrong with the nero installation then i cannot install it again.

Keith

System:
Windows 7 Home Premium

Intel Core(TM)2 Duo CPU 
([email protected] 2.2GHz 2.2 Ghz)
4.00GM Memory
64 Bit System


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

Crap vs Crap = Roxio vs Nero. Those programs were great about 10 years ago -- not anymore.

For a much better burning experience, look into these (mostly free) alternatives: 
http://www.digitalFAQ.com/forum/showthread.php/need-replace-nero-2070.html

You'll be better off not using Roxio or Nero.


----------



## Startreker (Jul 23, 2002)

Thanks for the reply Lordsmurf.

I was really looking at using Nero (even an old version) as i liked Nero Vision setup and interface to use.

Will have a look at the llink that you posted.

Keith


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

If you go with Nero, it would be better to uninstall Roxio, but you should at least uninstall DLA.

When you install Nero don't install INCD. DLA and INCD will conflict because they both run in the background to control packet writing.

If you've already paid for NeroVision and like the interface I would try that first before buying another DVD authoring program.


----------



## Startreker (Jul 23, 2002)

Thanks Stantly

I might do that but am trying DVD flik at the moment and have only done 1 dvd and the sound was about 1 second out of synch.


What is DLA?

I just did not want to lose Roxio because i have not really had any problems with it but just doesnot convert and burn AVI etc Files to DVD.


I get the option to upgrade to Roxio Creator 2010 but my guessing this will not have that function in it either.


Was really wanting both on the system but as security programs it is best not to have more than one of the same type of product installed.

Keith


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Startreker said:


> What is DLA?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drive_Letter_Access

Which will conflict with Nero's InCD:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/InCD

So if you want to keep Roxio as is, do a custom install of Nero and don't install InCD.


----------



## Startreker (Jul 23, 2002)

Thanks for that.

am looking at other options as well and found: Free DVD Creator

http://www.minidvdsoft.com/dvdcreator/how_to_use_free_dvd_creator.html

Was going to try it out and see.


----------

